# General > Business >  Self employed cleaner looking for work

## jkm

Hi I'm a self employed cleaner looking for work I have experience in cleaning and also my own transport if your looking for a very friendly reliable person for doing your cleaning ironing etc please get in touch many thanks01955928035 or 07825702228 and ask for Helen Please no pm phone only as advertising on behalf of my aunty

----------

